# The Small Hall Shows Thread



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Did this thread over at ESB and think it would be better here.

We need to support our local shows and local fighters and like to think this thread keeps people updated on shows in there local area and can even earn a fighter some new fans and with that earn him some more money.

I will start off with shows for the next week:

Friday 13th September:

*Lancastrian Suite, Dunston, Tyne and Wear, United Kingdom*
Dougie Curran	vs	Peter Cope	10x3	
vacant BBBofC Northern Area super featherweight title
Thomas Ward	vs	Adrian Fuzesi 6x3 
Craig Nicholson	vs	Dean Walker 4x3 
Paul O'Hagan	vs	Paul Morris	4x3 
Andrew Buchanan vs	Jody Meikle	4x3 
Craig Nicholson	vs	Dean Walker 4x3 
Lewis Leonard Scott vs	Costas Osben

Promoter: Wraith Promotions. Tickets: £32.50 (Inc Booking Fee)
http://www.playersincevents.co.uk/?page=140&t=Up+Coming+Events

*Oasis Leisure Centre, Swindon, Wiltshire, United Kingdom*

Kelvin Young	vs	Sam Couzens	10x3 (Rematch this time for Young's title)
BBBofC Southern Area super middleweight title 
Tamuka Mucha	vs	Kevin McCauley	6x3 
Daza Usher vs	Disney Huni	4x3 
Danny Carter	vs	Dave O'Connor	4x3 
Joe Beeden	vs	Ben Zacharkiw	4x3 
Todd Roberts	vs	TBA	4x3 
Lawrence Bennett	vs	Jindrich Velecky	4x3 
Ben Fitch	vs	Didier Blanch	4x3 
Mark Reynolds	vs	Elvis Dube

Promoter: KM Promotions. Tickets: Standard, VIP/Ringside or Children under 16*
Standard - £30.00 GBP
VIP/Ringside - £60.00 GBP
Children under 16* - £15.00 GBP
http://www.kmpromotions.co.uk/index.php/box-office

*Institute (formerly Digbeth Civic Hall), Birmingham, West Midlands, United Kingdom*

Chris Truman	vs	Lee Quinn	10x3	
vacant British Masters welterweight title.
Warren Sinden	vs	Rick Boulter 
Michael Mooney	vs	TBA 
Ainsley Seivwright	vs	TBA 
Andrew Robinson	vs	TBA 
Young Mutley	vs	TBA 
Mike O'Hagan	vs	Pavel Siska 
Samson Sykes	vs	TBA 
Mike Byles	vs TBA 
Ryan Aston	vs	TBA

Promoter: It's-A-Bout-Boxing
Tickets: £25 General, £50 Ringside and £75 VIP Ringside.
http://www.itsaboutboxing.com/bouts_events/friday_13th_the_one_youve_all_been_screaming_for

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Saturday 14th September*

*Epic Centre, Magdalen Street, Norwich, Norfolk, United Kingdom *
Nathan Dale	vs	Tommy Carus	10x3 
Leon McKenzie	vs	TBA 
Matt Legg	vs	TBA 
Billy Bird	vs	TBA 
Craig Poxton vs	TBA

Promoter: Shamrock Promotions. Tickets: £35 Standing/£60 Ringside/£70 VIP Table
http://www.shamrockboxing.co.uk/tickets-page

*The Devenish (formerly Emerald Roadhouse) North Finaghy Road, Belfast, Northern Ireland, United Kingdom* 
Stephen Reynolds vs	Declan Trainor	8x3 
Daniel McShane	vs	Zoltan Kovacs	8x3 
Christina McMahon vs	TBA	8x2 
Joe Hillerby	vs	Vaclav Polak	6x3 
Paddy Gallagher	vs	Jozsef Garai	4x3 
John Hutchinson	vs	Deividas Sajauka

Promoter(s): Mark H Dunlop / Leonard Gunning (Boxing Ireland/@Slap). 
Tickets:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Oceana, Swansea, Wales, United Kingdom*
Tobias Webb	vs	Darren McKenna	6x3 
James Lilley vs	Matthew Ashmole	6x2 
Tom Jones vs	Ibrar Riyaz	4x3 
Darren Morgan	vs	TBA

Promoter: Tickets:
Contact fighters on twitter and facebook unsure of who's promoting and ticket prices.

* Copthorne Hotel, Brierley Hill, West Midlands, United Kingdom* 
Kyle Spencer	vs	Jay Morris 
Steven Pearce	vs	Andrew Patterson 
Lance Brooks	vs	TBA

Promoter: Errol Johnson. Tickets: 07772 623634 (Cannot find website. Go to fighters for tickets i presume :good).

*Friday 20th September*

*Medway Park Leisure Centre, Gillingham, Kent, United Kingdom*

Leon Senior	SC	Dan Woodgate	10x3	
BBBofC Southern Area light heavyweight title
Adam Dingsdale	SC	TBA 
Lewis Pettitt	SC	Jamie Speight 
Johnny Garton	SC	TBA 
Lloyd Ellett SC	TBA 
Martin Welsh	SC	TBA 
Ricky Boylan	SC	TBA 
James Chiericato SC	Harvey Hemsley 
Brett Beadon	SC	TBA
Promoter: Micky Heillet Unsure if this event is happening as website seems to not be mentioning it. 
http://www.hellraiserpromotions.com/event/

*Bowler's Arena, Manchester, Lancashire, United Kingdom*

Shayne Singleton SC	Tyrone Nurse	10x3
BBBofC English light welterweight title
Matty Clarkson	SC	Jamie Kelly	8x3 
Liam Conroy	SC	Gary Cooper	6x3 
Ryan Doyle	SC	Dai Davies	6x3 
'Jimmy' Kilrain Kelly	SC	Dee Mitchell	6x3 
Liam Hanrahan	SC	TBA	4x3 
Danny ******	SC	Tommy Gifford	4x3 
Anthony Jevons	SC	TBA	4x3 
Joe Collins SC	Tom Price	4x3 
Marcus Le Doux	SC	Joe Jones	4x3

Promoter: Coldwell Boxing
Tickets: 
Ringside: £60 
Unreserved: £30
Student Unreserved Ticket: £15* 
Under 16 Unreserved Ticket: £10†


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Metrodome, Barnsley, Yorkshire, United Kingdom* 
Matthew Mallin	SC	Adam Jones	10x3
vacant British Masters light-middleweight title. 
Damon Jones	SC	Simone Lucas	8x3 
Robbie Barrett	SC	Andy Harris	8x3 
Lee Noble	SC	TBA	4x3 
Ben Davies	SC	Nicky Jenman	4x3 
Jamie Zaszlos	SC	Dean Croft	4x3 
Adam Kettleborough	SC	Ross Payne	4x3 
Matt Smelt SC	TBA	4x3

Promoter: Carl Greaves Promotions 
Tickets:
Ringside - Food/Waitress Service	55.00	
Unreserved	35.00

*Saturday 21st September*

*Fareham Leisure Centre, Fareham, Hampshire, United Kingdom*

Floyd Moore	SC	Phil Gill	10x3 
Ryan Moore	SC	Danny Couzens	6x3 
Matt Goddard	SC	TBA	6x3 
Adam Battle	SC	TBA	6x3 
Mark Coombs	SC	TBA	6x3 
Steve Lynch	SC	Jason Nesbitt	4x3 
Andy Gatenby	SC	TBA	4x3 
Chris Hobbs	SC	TBA	4x3 
Eli Green	SC	TBA	4x3 
Garry Neale	SC	TBA	4x3 
Ben Kneller	SC	TBA

Promoter: Mickey Heillet Hellraiser Promotions. 
Tickets: http://www.hellraiserpromotions.com/event/

*Grand Hall, Kilmarnock, Scotland, United Kingdom	*

Ryan Collins	SC	Mariusz Bak	6x3 
Craig Docherty	SC	TBA	6x3 
Sammy Hill	SC	Paul Davies	4x3 
George McIlroy	SC	Sean Lewis	4x3 
Michael Jameson	SC	TBA	4x3

Promoter: Alex Morrison 
Tickets: Unsure. Check with the fighters..

* Newport Centre, Newport, Wales, United Kingdom*

Craig Woodruff	SC	Mitch Buckland	10x3 
Jerome Samuels	SC	Dai Jones	6x3 
Dorian Darch	SC	Janis Ginters	6x3 
Craig Kennedy	SC	Nikita Mateuss	4x3 
Peter Ashton	SC	Thomas Jarvis	4x3 
Frankie Borg	SC	Greg O'Neill	4x3 
Danni Griffiths	SC	Courtney Owen	4x3 
Jermaine Asare	SC	Elvis Dube	4x3

Promoter: Greg Steene
http://www.georgeanddragonboxing.co.uk/

*Octagon Centre, Sheffield, Yorkshire, United Kingdom*

Sam Matkin	SC	Lee Mould	8x3 
Lewis Taylor	SC	Joe Walsh 
Carl Spencer	SC	Carl Baker 
Femi Fehintola	SC	Qasim Hussain 
Daniel Slaney	SC	TBA

Promoter: Dennis Hobson Promotions
Tickets: http://www.dennishobson.com/index.php/news

*Concorde Centre, Sheffield, Yorkshire, United Kingdom*

Dave Fidler	SC	Tomasz Mazurkiewicz	10x3
vacant International Masters light-middleweight title.
Wayne Reed	SC	Jamie Ambler	6x3 
Sam Sheedy	SC	Gary Boulden	6x3 
Anthony Basford	SC	Paul Haines	4x3 
Scott Westgarth SC Craig Nicholson

Promoter: Glyn Rhodes
Tickets: http://www.sheffieldboxingcentre.co.uk/pioneer-promotions.php


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Great idea mate.
There are cracking shows every week and this forum is the perfect target audience for small hall shows.

Dougie curran v Peter cope is the fight that stands out to me here.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Did this thread over at ESB and think it would be better here.
> 
> We need to support our local shows and local fighters and like to think this thread keeps people updated on shows in there local area and can even earn a fighter some new fans and with that earn him some more money.
> 
> ...


Trivial as this may sound, but is the 'Northern Area' (as opposed to the 'Central Area') the Northwest and Cumbria (basically, anywhere with a vaguely Geordie-sounding accent)?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mand :happy


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

@One to watch :good Cheers mate. The Curran fight has a bit of needle as well by looks so could be very entertaining. I like the It's-A-Bout-Boxing show as well with decent prices as well as some decent fights and guys like Mutley on there who are past sell by date but still a good enough operator to watch at that level. 
@Eoghan I think you may be right :lol:. One of the North East lads will be able to tell ya.
@BoxingAnalyst BA :good :happy


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

curran has trapped nerve in back so fight is off, bill is still on if people are still interested in going.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> curran has trapped nerve in back so fight is off, bill is still on if people are still interested in going.


That a shame because Im pretty sure cope sells tickets and it was a decent looking fight.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> That a shame because Im pretty sure cope sells tickets and it was a decent looking fight.


cope is still fighting on the card, he does a fair few tickets. buchanan sells a shed load of tickets.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Updated for Friday 20th and Saturday 21st of this month. All i can say is some promotions need to get the arses in gear and sort there websites out. Coldwell's promotional offer is very smart. You can see why he's bridged the gap with his very smart prices and quality shows.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for update @smoggy7188


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Craig woodruff v Mitch buckland is a cracking match up.

2 fancied prospects risking a loss in a 10 rounder early in their careers.
Respect.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Craig woodruff v Mitch buckland is a cracking match up.
> 
> 2 fancied prospects risking a loss in a 10 rounder early in their careers.
> Respect.


Didn't realise they had fought before and buckland got a shut out over 4.
Woodruff looks promising to me though,I'd fancy him to reverse that result this time.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone going to these shows?. 

Hopefully get some footage of the Woodruff-Buckland.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Anyone going to these shows?.
> 
> Hopefully get some footage of the Woodruff-Buckland.


Is Mitch Buckland Gary's brother?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Is Mitch Buckland Gary's brother?


I think so mate.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Did this thread over at ESB and think it would be better here.
> 
> We need to support our local shows and local fighters and like to think this thread keeps people updated on shows in there local area and can even earn a fighter some new fans and with that earn him some more money.
> 
> ...


dont forget this one

http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=677632

Here is a bit i sent out last week

http://news.boxrec.com/news/2013/butcher-aims-bounce-back-satchell-loss-against-hungarian-molnar


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Went to wraith's show last night in gateshead. was a good night. all the home fighters won but you would expect that with him building up their careers and giving them the usual names. good number of people there but as always would be nicer to see more people there. spencer fearons fighter lewis scott looked a tidy young fighter. some highlights for you and run down of the night :-

http://tyneandwear.sky.com/otherspo...ewis-scott-steals-show-at-friday-fright-fight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Went to wraith's show last night in gateshead. was a good night. all the home fighters won but you would expect that with him building up their careers and giving them the usual names. good number of people there but as always would be nicer to see more people there. spencer fearons fighter lewis scott looked a tidy young fighter. some highlights for you and run down of the night :-
> 
> http://tyneandwear.sky.com/otherspo...ewis-scott-steals-show-at-friday-fright-fight


Cheers mate!. 
@Alba :good feel free to promote the Prospect up coming shows as much as you like mate.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Cheers mate!.
> 
> @Alba :good feel free to promote the Prospect up coming shows as much as you like mate.


No bother mate it was a good night.

A side note about small hall shows in which the boxing community or this forum could look at is something like a small hall show weekend where as many posters as possible go to a local show. in footy they now have non league day where league fans go to a local non league club to show their supprt. just an idea. alot of posters on seem to label themselves as "hardcore fans" so will be interesting to see how many go to a small hall show instead of just talking about boxing on here and complaining about lack of boxing on tv (rant over).


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Cheers mate!.
> 
> @*Alba* :good feel free to promote the Prospect up coming shows as much as you like mate.


Cheers, will do. If anyone is wanting tickets gies a shout and I can sort them out ...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> No bother mate it was a good night.
> 
> A side note about small hall shows in which the boxing community or this forum could look at is something like a small hall show weekend where as many posters as possible go to a local show. in footy they now have non league day where league fans go to a local non league club to show their supprt. just an idea. alot of posters on seem to label themselves as "hardcore fans" so will be interesting to see how many go to a small hall show instead of just talking about boxing on here and complaining about lack of boxing on tv (rant over).


Good shout that mate i think we've seen how powerful forums can be in the sport and it's time to use the energy to benefit the grassroots and lower end of the scale promotions.

Support them and there shows and you will also have some quality nights.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Singleton/Nurse is off, Coldwell card is still going ahead though. Singleton couldnt make the check weight and is moving up to welterweight apparently.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Singleton/Nurse is off, Coldwell card is still going ahead though. Singleton couldnt make the check weight and is moving up to welterweight apparently.


Gutting that was a really good main event..


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> *Institute (formerly Digbeth Civic Hall), Birmingham, West Midlands, United Kingdom*
> 
> Chris Truman vs Lee Quinn 10x3
> vacant British Masters welterweight title.
> ...


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

Think this event would be classed a small hall show despite it being covered by Eurosport


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Web Link:
http://www.queensburyboxing.co.uk


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i put this in another thread too about the belfast small hall show on saturday night....

this sums it up better than i ever could...

http://news.boxrec.com/news/2013/reynolds-wins-small-hall-thriller-belfast

Reynolds wins small hall thriller in Belfast

In a brutal and bloody war Stephen 'Block' Reynolds eventually overcame the titanic effort of Declan Trainor to stop his younger foe in the sixth round and dramatically claim the Celtic Nations cruiserweight title in Belfast on Saturday night. Fight fans gasped at the ferocity of the seesaw battle that had everything - double knock-downs, momentum swings, blood and unwavering bravery - all on raw display that charged an electric atmosphere in the jam-packed Devenish venue.

The opening round started with Trainor moving around the small ring, working his jab and backing it up with quick one-two's, however, in the last minute of the round Reynolds started to find his range and was able to penetrate Trainor with heavy right hooks. In the second and third, Trainor was throwing the bigger volume of shots and was doing so behind the jab, but Reynolds moved his head well and caught many of the shots on his gloves and stormed back in bursts, again finding a home for lead rights. As the fight progressed Reynolds increasingly was catching Trainor with clean right hooks and right uppercuts, taking advantage of Trainor's lack of head movement.

In between rounds corner teams and managers anxiously glanced across the ring at the opposition fighter desperately hoping to spot a sign of weaknesses - excessive tiredness, a faltering will, anything they could use as ammunition to spur their fighter for the next round. The press table was located below Trainor's corner, providing an apt vantage point to witness the Kronk corner team, led by Tony Dunlop, to incite Trainor to keep up the pressure as 'Reynolds was tiring'.

The fourth round was action packed as both men traded leather in the centre of the ring; there was less of Trainor's jab and move and the fight opened up to a complete war of attrition. At this juncture the fight was in the balance, both fighters looked like they had the arsenal to finish the fight. As both men exchanged power shots, the momentum swayed back and forth and the decibel levels inside The Devenish increased again. At the end of the fourth Trainor returned to the corner with blood seeping down his chest as a result of a cut below his chin and the ******point man was shaking his head as he sat on the stool. He shook his head a couple more times during that interval and for a moment this writer thought he was going to quit. Trainor didn't quit. He got his breath back, listened to his corner, and met Reynolds again in the centre of the ring, for what will surely go down as one of the best rounds of boxing in an Irish ring.

The dramatic action of the fifth round of Trainor-Reynolds was so gripping that one section of ringside could not sit on their seats, they were on their feet, some were getting closer to the ring apron and finally MC Mike Goodall took to the microphone and warned them to take their seats. Reynolds dropped Trainor after a barrage of punches and after beating the count Trainor continued on shaky legs. Reynolds was gung ho chasing the stoppage and as he moving in he got caught on the chin with a deft short hook and fell to his knee. In the shock, this writer initially thought he might have slipped, but this was no slip, Reynolds took a good shot and he remained on one knee using his experience to take advantage of a few extra seconds to clear his head. When the fight resumed Trainor, roared on by his supporters, was the one that was hunting a knock out. As the bell rang at the end of the round, ringsiders gasped at what they had witnessed.

As both fighters rose from their stool to begin the sixth and ultimately the final round of the fight, everyone in the hall was screaming at the top of their voice, desperate for their man to come through, and sensing that the end was near. Both men had scored knock downs in the previous round and both had reason to believe they were going to win. Both fighters again planted their feet and exchanged heavy thudding shots, but it was Reynolds who was connecting with the cleaner shot and he was increasingly looking the stronger fighter. Trainor backpedaled as he got tagged and Reynolds finally backed the brave ******point man into a corner and threw a barrage of unanswered left and right hooks, Trainor was out on his feet and the referee quickly dived between the fighters to stop the fight at 1.32 in the sixth. It was breathtaking finale to a brutal and unrelenting duel between two warriors. This was the best fight involving two Irish fighters that this writer has ever seen and Round 5 of this fight must go down as one of the greatest in an Irish ring. This type of matchmaking will sustain small hall shows and it is a crying shame that the main event, at least, was not available to a wider audience on a television network. One thing is for sure the next card at the Devenish by promoters Mark Dunlop and Leonard Gunning will sell out even faster

Referee David Irving's scorecard at the time of stoppage was 48-47 to Trainor. Reynolds will now look to achieve his goal and fight for an Irish Title in his next fight and he quickly ruled out a rematch with Trainor, stating 'one fight with Trainor was enough'. Declan Trainor is an exciting fighter and with the help of the Belfast Kronk team he can come back a better fighter and develop further after this experience.

SUBMITTED BY BRENDAN GALBRAITH ON 16 SEPTEMBER, 2013 - 09:27


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Nurse is now fighting Szot which at late notice is a very good fight for him and a decent step up.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=478977&cat=boxer


----------



## Big-Tom (Jun 6, 2013)

Would love to be able to go to Small shows, but not being able to drive is a pain in the ar$e so the only chance I ever get of going to a boxing show is either if a mate of mine fancies going, or if some how there was a show literally on my door step which I doubt will happen any time soon (Boston Lincs)

But like I say to anyone who gets in discussion with me about Boxing I respect the fighters/boxers who go out there risking their lives for our entertainment


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Big-Tom said:


> Would love to be able to go to Small shows, but not being able to drive is a pain in the ar$e so the only chance I ever get of going to a boxing show is either if a mate of mine fancies going, or if some how there was a show literally on my door step which I doubt will happen any time soon (Boston Lincs)
> 
> But like I say to anyone who gets in discussion with me about Boxing I respect the fighters/boxers who go out there risking their lives for our entertainment


carl greaves puts on shows decently close to you so look out for one of those. he has done few shows in north hykeham.


----------



## Big-Tom (Jun 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> carl greaves puts on shows decently close to you so look out for one of those. he has done few shows in north hykeham.


Thanks for the info @smoggy7188 will keep an eye out


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i dont know why now with youtube offering free live streaming for all that small hall shows dont do that.
would it be that it may stop casuals going and just watch a stream instead ?....or would it work in their favour and promote the shows ?
must be a good reason small promoters dont do it.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Show at Leeds 27th sept josh Warrington defending English fw title also on adil anwar Gary Sykes tommy coyle I believe it's been shown on Steve Woods VIP website


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice one mate totally forgot to update. 

Hughie Fury is fighting this Sunday at York Hall on the Miranda Carter Show featuring Frankie Monkhouse, Eli Frankham and Matt McCarthy.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Anybody got pics or vids of the Barnsley riot ?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Anybody got pics or vids of the Barnsley riot ?


police confiscated hatton tvs footage of it, at the end of the vid they do show of ringside and it looks pretty bad.


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

next show I'm off to is the Tommy Owens / PJ Rowson show in Birmingham 6/10/13

few local prospects including Tommy Langford, plus a couple of decent Midland Area Title fights Carruthers v Spence and Eggington v Ryan


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

2 weeks till our show !

http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=677632


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Pleased to Confirm, that Dundee Super Feather Featherweight Ronnie Clark will be fighting on Our October 11th show . 

Tickets are still avail at £30 (Unreserved) and £40 Ringside and the under card features Rhys Pagan, Mitch Prince, Billy Campbell, Martyn McCord amongst others

Tickets are available from the fighters directly, or by calling 01698 338 888 were Debit and Credit cards are available.

Also please remember to give us a Follow on Twitter @ProspectBoxing

and on Facebook www.facebook.com/ProspectBoxing

Thanks


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Cost can be one thing mate .


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Might be heading a along to your show Alba, have to see how dates go but I'm trying to make it happen!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chris (stainless) steel is a great nickname.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Chris (stainless) steel is a great nickname.


Don't know if it's great but it made me laugh when I read it.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Stream for tonight's VIP card:






Josh Warrington-Ian Bailey tops the bill, while Gary Sykes, Luke Blackledge and Adil Anwar are also on the card. Tommy Coyle is currently fighting.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> Stream for tonight's VIP card:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one.good bill


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr A said:


> Might be heading a along to your show Alba, have to see how dates go but I'm trying to make it happen!


Well if you need tickets ,let me know there is still a few left. I can put you in touch with one of the fighters, cheers



One to watch said:


> Chris (stainless) steel is a great nickname.


It is a good one, hes not fighting any more which is pish but still got other fights on the night


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Journeyman Simone Lucas just beat Adil Anwar on points over four rounds. 39-37 :yikes


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn! That's bad for Anwar looks like Hamilton's damaged them goods. 

Thanks for updates lads and Kos for stream :good.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Journeyman Simone Lucas just beat Adil Anwar on points over four rounds. 39-37 :yikes


wtf?! :yikes this might be thread worthy


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

ste1983 said:


> next show I'm off to is the Tommy Owens / PJ Rowson show in Birmingham 6/10/13
> 
> few local prospects including Tommy Langford, plus a couple of decent Midland Area Title fights Carruthers v Spence and Eggington v Ryan


Was a good show, very well attended.

Coldwell middleweight prospect Langford looked worth keeping an eye on, he shut out the tough Keiron Gray over 6.

The Eggington fight had changed after Dave Ryan had pulled out, so Eggington took on Kevin McCauley, still over 10 but for the British Masters Silver Welterweight title instead of Eggingtons Midlands Area belt. For a so-called Journeyman McCauley came to fight in what was a decent battle. Although he more quality shots did seem to be coming from Eggington. The fight was stopped in the 7th as McCauley shipped some punishment. He wasn't happy with the stoppage and have to admit I did think it was slightly premature.

The second title fight (Vacant Midlands Area Light Middleweight) was another good scrap. Prizefighter finalist Terry Carruthers outpointed Steven Spence. Terry pretty much won every round (he also had Spence on the canvas in the 3rd) but that doesn't really tell the full story as Spence did make all the rounds competitive and both fighters deserved the standing ovation they got for what was a really enjoyable fight.

There was also a nice presentation to Len Woodhall to mark his retirement, made by PJ Rowson and Jon Pegg.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Carruthers really does deserve to have a winning record, hes even now so hopefully he'll win a few more fights in a row.


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

joegrundy said:


> Carruthers really does deserve to have a winning record, hes even now so hopefully he'll win a few more fights in a row.


Agree, he looked well happy when he won yesterday jumping on the ring ropes etc. He had good support all around the hall so obviously could sell some tickets for the right fights.

Said to my mate yesterday I wouldn't mind seeing him defend the title against Jason Welborn whos recently moved upto light middle, would be a good match and would have good interest around Birmingham/Black Country.


----------



## maley (Jul 17, 2012)

The 16 nov walsall town hall double trouble 2 chris male v troy james british title eliminator and british masters title fight ste pearce v rob hunt plus 7 under card fights great night for local fans coming up


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This Sunday..
*Hermitage Leisure Centre Leicestershire*

Prince David Davis vs	Jahmaine Smyle	10x3	
vacant BBBofC Midlands Area super middleweight title
Louis Norman	vs	Terry Broadbent	10x3	
English flyweight title eliminator.
Mark Ketnor vs	Jason Ball
Hughie Fury vs	Istvan Ruzsinszky

12 fight Bill. 4 and half stars! Good quality small hall show.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This Saturday
De Vere Whites, Reebok Stadium, Bolton

Ryan Farrag vs Mike Robinson 
vacant BBBofC Central Area bantamweight title


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Reminder of Prospect Boxing card this Friday in Motherwell with Iain Butcher headlining vs Gabor Molnor over 12x3's for vacant WBO European flyweight title.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Saturday 19th October
Rainton Meadows Arena, Houghton-le-Spring, Tyne and Wear, United Kingdom

Martin Ward	vs	Gabriel Odoi Laryea	12x3 
Commonwealth Bantamweight Title
Paul Truscott	vs	Kirk Goodings	10x3	
English Lightweight Title


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Saturday 26th October
Civic Hall, Trowbridge, Wiltshire, United Kingdom	view 

Nick Blackwell	vs	Max Maxwell	10x3 
Joe Hughes	vs	William Warburton	6x3 
Mike Rose	vs	Liam Griffiths	4x3 
Dan Blackwell	vs	Dean Walker	4x3 
Gareth Heard	vs	Leon Findlay	4x3 
Luke Martin vs	James Oliphant


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Saturday 19th October
> Rainton Meadows Arena, Houghton-le-Spring, Tyne and Wear, United Kingdom
> 
> Martin Ward	vs	Gabriel Odoi Laryea	12x3
> ...


This looks a good show.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Agreed there's some real quality knocking about in these small halls. Get down there lads!.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good to see Nick Blackwell back in action. Can't believe one of the bigger promoters in the country haven't signed him.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Good to see Nick Blackwell back in action. Can't believe one of the bigger promoters in the country haven't signed him.


Yeah he sells tickets as well,he is a consummate professional it seems due to him being so active and improving rapidly.

He could be a real dark horse.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

More on our show , here is a wee competition to win a pair of tickets to Friday show! Would love to have run it through check hook but no one seems to reply to email

anyway here you go

http://news.boxrec.com/news/2013/win-tickets-and-t-shirts-fridays-prospect-boxing-bill-motherwell


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

I was gonna come to that show alba but cant make it now, annoying


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr A said:


> Might be heading a along to your show Alba, have to see how dates go but I'm trying to make it happen!





One to watch said:


> Chris (stainless) steel is a great nickname.





cheekyvid said:


> I was gonna come to that show alba but cant make it now, annoying


Ach no problem mate, maybe next time .


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Farrag-Robinson in Bolton tonight, tasty little fight. Luke Blackledge fighting on the undercard, maybe a little 6 round warm up fight.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr A said:


> Might be heading a along to your show Alba, have to see how dates go but I'm trying to make it happen!





One to watch said:


> Chris (stainless) steel is a great nickname.





Alba said:


> More on our show , here is a wee competition to win a pair of tickets to Friday show! Would love to have run it through check hook but no one seems to reply to email
> 
> anyway here you go
> 
> http://news.boxrec.com/news/2013/win-tickets-and-t-shirts-fridays-prospect-boxing-bill-motherwell


here is the report from last nigths show

http://news.boxrec.com/news/2013/butcher-slaughters-molnar-wbo-european-flyweight-title



BoxingAnalyst said:


> Farrag-Robinson in Bolton tonight, tasty little fight. Luke Blackledge fighting on the undercard, maybe a little 6 round warm up fight.


Live streaming from this card here, Prospects Martin McCord is in action

http://www.vipboxing.tv/VIPBoxing.tv/vipboxing.tv.html


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Alba Top man!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Bradley Saunders doing bit of a homecoming in Gateshead in late November. Steve Wraith and Queensbury doing a Co-promotion and it is is supposed to be live on Boxnation. Few local lads supposed to be on so will be good to get a tv show up in north east.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice!!. Keep up the good work fella's nice to see people taking interest in small hall shows. Nice to see Wraith getting a televised shown. Well in BN..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Nice!!. Keep up the good work fella's nice to see people taking interest in small hall shows. Nice to see Wraith getting a televised shown. Well in BN..


Aye, its good for Wraith as his first shows werent the best as he was just starting out but his last one was pretty decent even though the main event fell through. I wonder if Dawson/JLD will be on it cos wazza won the purse bids.....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Aye, its good for Wraith as his first shows werent the best as he was just starting out but his last one was pretty decent even though the main event fell through. I wonder if Dawson/JLD will be on it cos wazza won the purse bids.....


That would be really good if it was. I'd like to think so and it's a intriguing fight.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> That would be really good if it was. I'd like to think so and it's a intriguing fight.


just seen the press release and i doubt the jld fight will be on it. Its November 22nd at the Gateshead Leisure Centre and will feature Josh Leather, Simon Vallily, Shafiq Asiq, Callum Winton, Craig Nicholson, Craig Dixon aswell as a few others.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> just seen the press release and i doubt the jld fight will be on it. Its November 22nd at the Gateshead Leisure Centre and will feature Josh Leather, Simon Vallily, Shafiq Asiq, Callum Winton, Craig Nicholson, Craig Dixon aswell as a few others.


That's a shame. I like Shafiq Asif he looks promising but haven't seen him for a while so lost track of progress..

Edit: I then go and look and he's not fought in a year atsch.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> That's a shame. I like Shafiq Asiq he looks promising but haven't seen him for a while so lost track of progress..


he has been injured so you aint missed much. aint seen vallily live yet so will be good to see what he is like and craig nicholson looks decent enough and doesnt mind going in as an away fighter which is good to see. Plus there is alot of talk about Leather being the next big star so he will be interesting to see.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> he has been injured so you aint missed much. aint seen vallily live yet so will be good to see what he is like and craig nicholson looks decent enough and doesnt mind going in as an away fighter which is good to see. Plus there is alot of talk about Leather being the next big star so he will be interesting to see.


I've heard of Vallily but never seen him. Be interesting to see how these lads progress..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Id be chuffed if boxnation started buying up these small hall shows.

Gateshead is a start and if Dawson-Dickinson headlines with Bradley Saunders appearing it makes sense for warren.

If the bulk of their international content went to sky but they kept the more obscure ones with his copperbox and Liverpool shows,plus load his schedule with small halls it would be great.

I'm going to go Adam smith here 'British boxing really is on the up'


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not sure that North East card is going to live on BN. When it first got announced I'm sure they said that it would be shown on tape-delay instead.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Shame this thread doesnt get as much attention as whether eddie is putting up a decent ppv card or not....

leigh wood got an interesting fight at the clifton leisure centre on friday night against a banger from brazil. he aint fought much but 23 wins with 22kos gotta mean something.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Shame this thread doesnt get as much attention as whether eddie is putting up a decent ppv card or not....
> 
> leigh wood got an interesting fight at the clifton leisure centre on friday night against a banger from brazil. he aint fought much but 23 wins with 22kos gotta mean something.


Cheers mate :good. TBH i've slowly gone off posting on forums now. Lads only wanna talk about Eddie Hearn and Frank Warren and ££ and PPV's. Put anything else up and your lucky to get to 10 pages. I think it's better to make one massive ''All things Eddie, Frank and PPV Thread''.

Will be a exciting fight i can imagine the Brazilian won't be skilled but strong and committed to his punches.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Cheers mate :good. TBH i've slowly gone off posting on forums now. Lads only wanna talk about Eddie Hearn and Frank Warren and ££ and PPV's. Put anything else up and your lucky to get to 10 pages. I think it's better to make one massive ''All things Eddie, Frank and PPV Thread''.
> 
> Will be a exciting fight i can imagine the Brazilian won't be skilled but strong and committed to his punches.


Tend to agree with you, a bigger injustice for me is that there is a bill a week friday with two brithish titles on and it aint even on tv. dont hear many people complaining about that....


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Cheers mate :good. TBH i've slowly gone off posting on forums now. Lads only wanna talk about Eddie Hearn and Frank Warren and ££ and PPV's. Put anything else up and your lucky to get to 10 pages. I think it's better to make one massive ''All things Eddie, Frank and PPV Thread''.
> 
> Will be a exciting fight i can imagine the Brazilian won't be skilled but strong and committed to his punches.


I feel the same as you mate regarding talk.

Boxings politics is important but only a minor aspect of the SPORT.the forum seems to be obsessed with tv and promoter talk.i join in if it's not ground been trodden before.

For example I started a thread on hall-malinga because the McDonnell stripping was all anybody talked about and not the fight,which I think could be a cracker.
I started a thread on McDermott-lewison being confirmed along with cleverly-Ammann and it's got a lukewarm response.
I noticed Jon Lewis Dickinson-Neil Dawson was confirmed yesterday but I won't start a thread as it won't get enough interest whereas an ifilm thread or a Dwyer thread gets pages on pages within a day.

The prediction league is very much boxing only though.

Strange :huh


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Tend to agree with you, a bigger injustice for me is that there is a bill a week friday with two brithish titles on and it aint even on tv. dont hear many people complaining about that....


If you are talking Francis-ajisafe and Haskins-booth.i thought it was going to be on Eurosport.

As for small halls,I like Liam hanrahan-Jamie speight on coldwells next card.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Tend to agree with you, a bigger injustice for me is that there is a bill a week friday with two brithish titles on and it aint even on tv. dont hear many people complaining about that....


Yep and all because most people are now IMO posting with a agenda whether it's trolling/winding up there opponents or their part of some tactical posting i'm not sure but it's bloody boring now. As you say many won't complain about missing out on two British title fights that are good fights. 


One to watch said:


> I feel the same as you mate regarding talk.
> 
> Boxings politics is important but only a minor aspect of the SPORT.the forum seems to be obsessed with tv and promoter talk.i join if it's not ground been trodden before.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I see things and don't post them up now. The threads follow a similar pattern as well if someone can swing it around to talking about Hearn or Warren or PPV's they will then they claim they're fed up with talking about it :lol:.

Dickinson vs Dawson is a bloody good match up IMO.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> If you are talking Francis-ajisafe and Haskins-booth.i thought it was going to be on Eurosport.
> 
> As for small halls,I like Liam hanrahan-Jamie speight on coldwells next card.


Is it? still bit of a travesity but posters on here would rather toss over the keyboards whether 15quid for froch/groves is worthy of being ppv.

Hanarahan-Speight looks like a very good undercard fight and good step up for him. he sells good few tickets aswell so bowlers will be bouncing. Also look out for jimmy kelly, he looks quality.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Is it? still bit of a travesity but posters on here would rather toss over the keyboards whether 15quid for froch/groves is worthy of being ppv.
> 
> Hanarahan-Speight looks like a very good undercard fight and good step up for him. he sells good few tickets aswell so bowlers will be bouncing. Also look out for jimmy kelly, he looks quality.


It was mentioned in the tv thread that Eurosport had it,a week or so back.

Plus apparently they have the next rabchenko fight plus a couple of others I can't remember of the top of my head.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One lad i've been watching interviews of is Warren Fenn. Boxes out of my old AM club Rosehill. He's a former sprinter and keen Carp Angler. Seems a really nice lad and is giving it his best. Lost to a journeyman although that journeyman has beaten Frankie Monkhouse after as well so not as bad a defeat as first feared.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> One lad i've been watching interviews of is Warren Fenn. Boxes out of my old AM club Rosehill. He's a former sprinter and keen Carp Angler. Seems a really nice lad and is giving it his best. Lost to a journeyman although that journeyman has beaten Frankie Monkhouse after as well so not as bad a defeat as first feared.


The kid who beat Fenn is decent mate, Helliet signed him up not too long ago.

would love to go to one of helliet's shows at the camden centre, they look quality.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> The kid who beat Fenn is decent mate, Helliet signed him up not too long ago.
> 
> would love to go to one of helliet's shows at the camden centre, they look quality.


I'm the same he's got a few lads i've trained with over the years like Whyatt and a few others so i'd like to get down there if not working. I really like Helliet i rate him as a promoter highly.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Last I heard speight isn't fighting hannrahan because he didn't want to do the weight they'd asked on a six rounder ,the others on Eurosport are Adam etches and Scott Jenkins boxing in Bulgaria 19 nov or dec can't remember exactly


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I'm the same he's got a few lads i've trained with over the years like Whyatt and a few others so i'd like to get down there if not working. I really like Helliet i rate him as a promoter highly.


Id love to work for Mickey for a week, must be mental watching him deal with all his fighters and sending his fighters all over the country each weekend.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> One lad i've been watching interviews of is Warren Fenn. Boxes out of my old AM club Rosehill. He's a former sprinter and keen Carp Angler. Seems a really nice lad and is giving it his best. Lost to a journeyman although that journeyman has beaten Frankie Monkhouse after as well so not as bad a defeat as first feared.


I remember seeing him on boxnations show at the troxy a couple of years? Ago.

The name stuck,so he must of made some impression.one defeat means nothing mate.

There's 2 local lads to me from Gloucester who are unbeaten novice pros.they fought my clubmates and weren't overly impressive gaining controversial wins.since turning over they have accumulated 5 wins between them.
I suddenly am so aware of the importance of sponsorship and ticket sales.there must be hundreds of amateurs who never turn over who are more than capable.these boys ascent up the pro ranks gives me great hope.

Another lad who did spar at our gym and has close links with the club is Chris Higgs from lydney.he was 13-0 I believe before being stopped by William warburton last year in a big surprise.he has had to retire due to a failed medical but he has a remarkable story in that he lost his first 11 amateur fights,again he is an inspiration to myself as he shows how important hard work is in boxing.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: I dunno if you ever the reverse pedo baiting thread on ESB when me and Smigga went on facebook?. Well we spoke to Mickey as a boxer from Coventry called Dougie Walton and had another fighters picture up and all sorts and we contacted him and he wanted to sign Dougie :rofl. The convo was bizarre it would be me for two sentences then Smigga would come in with ''i'm a badman i wanna destroy people!!!''.

I feel bad cos i like Mickey and didn't think he'd fall for it...



smoggy7188 said:


> Id love to work for Mickey for a week, must be mental watching him deal with all his fighters and sending his fighters all over the country each weekend.





One to watch said:


> I remember seeing him on boxnations show at the troxy a couple of years? Ago.
> 
> The name stuck,so he must of made some impression.one defeat means nothing mate.
> 
> ...


Good luck to the lad! Shame he failed the medical but as you say inspirational story. Ticket selling is more important then talent to many promoters sadly and if your talented buy only draw your missus and dad you will get farmed out all over country and end up fighting for survival from very early. It's really sad...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: I dunno if you ever the reverse pedo baiting thread on ESB when me and Smigga went on facebook?. Well we spoke to Mickey as a boxer from Coventry called Dougie Walton and had another fighters picture up and all sorts and we contacted him and he wanted to sign Dougie :rofl. The convo was bizarre it would be me for two sentences then Smigga would come in with ''i'm a badman i wanna destroy people!!!''.
> 
> I feel bad cos i like Mickey and didn't think he'd fall for it...


I remember some of those crazy paedo hunting threads but cant remember you doing it to mickey, i remember the naked in fighting infront of the fireplace thread....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> I remember some of those crazy paedo hunting threads but cant remember you doing it to mickey, i remember the naked in fighting infront of the fireplace thread....


:lol: Think that was same thread mate. Apollo James Jackson vs Toby the bi sexual AM prodigy.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

A couple of fights from the West Midlands that caught my eye coming up before Xmas.

Chris male v Troy James
Terry carruthers v Jason welborn

Both should be very competitive and good to watch.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Think that was same thread mate. Apollo James Jackson vs Toby the bi sexual AM prodigy.


what ever happened to smigga...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> what ever happened to smigga...


Living and training in LA. Sparred Shane Mosley and few others over the past year.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Living and training in LA. Sparred Shane Mosley and few others over the past year.


Good stuff, i was never convinced if he was as good as he thought he was but he must be decent to be basing himself over in LA and going down the boxing route as a career.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Think that was same thread mate. Apollo James Jackson vs Toby the bi sexual AM prodigy.


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Good stuff, i was never convinced if he was as good as he thought he was but he must be decent to be basing himself over in LA and going down the boxing route as a career.


He took himself over there to his credit and is sparring and living a nice life by the looks. He puts the work in the boy he does his runs,sessions and sparring and never seems to complain. He knows he needs to work on a lot of aspects in his game. He does seem to take on board constructive criticism. TBH his issue is finding his style i think he's more suited to pressure fighting but from what i've seen he's improved.

He just needs to fight now and get going..


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Has anyone been to a card with 17/18 fights scheduled? I know most are 4x3, but a lot of Goodwins upcoming cards have this amount of fights on, as does a Wood one. Obviously more tickets would be sold if more fighters were on, but im sure I would get sick of it about 9 or 10 fights in. Would far rather see 9 or 10 (or less) longer fights. Mind, I have never been to one of these packed cards before


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

One to watch said:


> A couple of fights from the West Midlands that caught my eye coming up before Xmas.
> 
> Chris male v Troy James
> Terry carruthers v Jason welborn
> ...


Both good fights, Male v James card (Walsall Town Hall 16th November) is a good one, also features Steven Pearce v Rob Hunt for a Masters title another well matched fight that + Chris Keane back in action.

Carruthers v Welbron is a cracker just wasted on a dinner show in my view. The people at those shows don't tend to know or care what theyre watching anyway just stick a couple of prospect v journeymen 4x3 6x3s on instead! Hard enough persuading my mates to come to pay £30 for small hall show with a fair few fights let alone £60 for 2 or 3! I do really wanna see that fight though.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Just had a gander on the Boxrec Schedule and Paul Appleby is down to fight on Goodwins Christmas Show at York Hall in a 6rounder agaisnt Philip Bowes. Anyone know if this is true? had a look on Appleyby's twitter and couldnt see anything.....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Has anyone been to a card with 17/18 fights scheduled? I know most are 4x3, but a lot of Goodwins upcoming cards have this amount of fights on, as does a Wood one. Obviously more tickets would be sold if more fighters were on, but im sure I would get sick of it about 9 or 10 fights in. Would far rather see 9 or 10 (or less) longer fights. Mind, I have never been to one of these packed cards before


TBH i went to a Maloney televised show around 4-5 years back and it was a midweek show as well and it was a 12 fight bill. All the competitive fights were on last so i had to sit through 9 long winded non competitive fights before getting to the real action.

I couldn't bare 17 fights :lol:...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> TBH i went to a Maloney televised show around 4-5 years back and it was a midweek show as well and it was a 12 fight bill. All the competitive fights were on last so i had to sit through 9 long winded non competitive fights before getting to the real action.
> 
> I couldn't bare 17 fights :lol:...


I fucking love boxing and lap up anything to do with it.but 17 bouts is way too much,as are warrens bills where he has most of his prospects out plus championship fights.

I think the Americans get it right with about 8 fights of which there are like 2 or 3 prospects but 3 or 4 championship bouts.now I know our small hall promoters can't afford this kind of thing but what I'm getting at is if you put on twice as many competitive fights as prospects then all the bouts have interest.

Prospect v journeyman over 4 rounds x 10 is damaging to our sport in my opinion.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

You usally find 18fights are on the bill but it soon goes down to about 12 after the promoter has rang round to see how many tickets each fighter has sold, at Goodwins level if you dont sell tickets you wont fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I fucking love boxing and lap up anything to do with it.but 17 bouts is way too much,as are warrens bills where he has most of his prospects out plus championship fights.
> 
> I think the Americans get it right with about 8 fights of which there are like 2 or 3 prospects but 3 or 4 championship bouts.now I know our small hall promoters can't afford this kind of thing but what I'm getting at is if you put on twice as many competitive fights as prospects then all the bouts have interest.
> 
> Prospect v journeyman over 4 rounds x 10 is damaging to our sport in my opinion.


Agreed it's about finding that balance, As Smoggy says it will probably go down to a 12 fight bill although that's still a massive amount if you haven't got many competitive fights. I like Goodwin i think he does a good job, Hope the show goes well for him and family and fighters.


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> TBH i went to a Maloney televised show around 4-5 years back and it was a midweek show as well and it was a 12 fight bill. All the competitive fights were on last so i had to sit through 9 long winded non competitive fights before getting to the real action.
> 
> I couldn't bare 17 fights :lol:...


Agree think some of these small hall promoters who live off the 'stacked bill' thing really arent putting on decent shows like you say 12 4/6 round prospect v journeymen cards aint any good.

I understand small hall shows are going to be predominantly made up of prospects v journeymen but to me the best non tv small hall bills are roughly:
5 or 6 4/6 round prospect v journeymen fights + 1 or preferably 2 8-10 round competitive fights (Area Title/British Masters or English Title)


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

ste1983 said:


> Agree think some of these small hall promoters who live off the 'stacked bill' thing really arent putting on decent shows like you say 12 4/6 round prospect v journeymen cards aint any good.
> 
> I understand small hall shows are going to be predominantly made up of prospects v journeymen but to me the best non tv small hall bills are roughly:
> 5 or 6 4/6 round prospect v journeymen fights + 1 or preferably 2 8-10 round competitive fights (Area Title/British Masters or English Title)


:good Spot on mate.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

But if it's done on ticket sales.wouldnt a competitive away fighter bring support with him and the fight will generate interest in the media even if only local.

Surely a journeyman brings only one man and his dog and little interest outside of the home fighters support.

I would love for a promoter to change the way small halls work,Dave coldwells doing a great job.and by the way I'm not knocking any of them,they all do a great job it's just I think we have settled into this rut of prospect-journeyman card.


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

One to watch said:


> But if it's done on ticket sales.wouldnt a competitive away fighter bring support with him and the fight will generate interest in the media even if only local.
> 
> Surely a journeyman brings only one man and his dog and little interest outside of the home fighters support.
> 
> I would love for a promoter to change the way small halls work,Dave coldwells doing a great job.and by the way I'm not knocking any of them,they all do a great job it's just I think we have settled into this rut of prospect-journeyman card.


Agree to an extent but what you have to also remember is prospects (especially those early on in the carewer) tend to actually sell more tickets than say an 10-3-0 type fighter who is still around area title level. A lot of prospects probably sell their biggest amount of tickets on their debut (unless they are real talents and go on further than small hall level) thats cuz the early fights all their mates, lads they work with, distant family, etc will get a ticket. These people soon tend to drop off after a few fights.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ste1983 said:


> Agree to an extent but what you have to also remember is prospects (especially those early on in the carewer) tend to actually sell more tickets than say an 10-3-0 type fighter who is still around area title level. A lot of prospects probably sell their biggest amount of tickets on their debut (unless they are real talents and go on further than small hall level) thats cuz the early fights all their mates, lads they work with, distant family, etc will get a ticket. These people soon tend to drop off after a few fights.


Good point.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

There's live boxing on Steve woods website VIP boxing TV tonight it's on now if anyone's interested


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Stephen Simmons is fighting Hari Miles on December 7th on a small hall show. Been impressed with Miles every time ive seen him and think this is a good test for Simmons before his next big fight on a Burns undercard.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That's a really good fight as long as Miles is prepared and willing to throw it down. He was beating Camacho before he fell apart and that was at a few days notice. Very good AM as well and has got some nice skills and decent pop and a style that will blend nicely with Simmons.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> That's a really good fight as long as Miles is prepared and willing to throw it down. He was beating Camacho before he fell apart and that was at a few days notice. Very good AM as well and has got some nice skills and decent pop and a style that will blend nicely with Simmons.


From what he says in this article he sounds like he has got things together on the fitness side of things and has had a decent amount of notice for this fight.

http://boxingwales.com/2013/11/21/hari-hopes-to-shock-simmons/


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> That's a really good fight as long as Miles is prepared and willing to throw it down. He was beating Camacho before he fell apart and that was at a few days notice. Very good AM as well and has got some nice skills and decent pop and a style that will blend nicely with Simmons.


Yup, and he was fucked in the PF final. He's being working with Darren Wilson since, a really good S&C coach.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

This aint the right thread probably, but it's not thread worthy.

Jason Cook is retiring and having his last fight on the Matchroom Cardiff show in Feb. Likely to be against Tony Pace.

I really think Pace can do something if given some winnable, learning fights.

Did anybody see him against Daws last week? Was the 58-56 fair?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Grant said:


> Yup, and he was fucked in the PF final. He's being working with Darren Wilson since, a really good S&C coach.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Just seen the thing about Cook, also mentions chris jenkins as a possible opponent which would be a good fight aswell.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> From what he says in this article he sounds like he has got things together on the fitness side of things and has had a decent amount of notice for this fight.
> 
> http://boxingwales.com/2013/11/21/hari-hopes-to-shock-simmons/


Cheers Smog :good. I like Miles and wish him the best. He's looked out of shape and still contending with the best of Britain so it's testament to his skills. I did back him to win PF but just didn't have the engine.



Grant said:


> Yup, and he was fucked in the PF final. He's being working with Darren Wilson since, a really good S&C coach.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Agree on both points Grant. Hopefully he can his career back on track it seems like he's really serious about it to shell out on a S&C coach.

As for Pace i rate the kid and the fact he's still a baby says a lot about his ability. I just wish he could get some secured sponsorship that allow him to build as a young pro should and maybe the Cook fight is the fight to springboard him. We did hope the Heffron fight would and it kinda did but it sorta lost it's way when he lost title fight.

As for Daws i haven't seen it but Len did look marked up a lot more then Tony but need to see it. I wouldn't be shocked if Lenny got a touch he's not great over 6 rounds nowadays. He's always been a slow starter even back in the day..


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> As for Daws i haven't seen it but Len did look marked up a lot more then Tony but need to see it. I wouldn't be shocked if Lenny got a touch he's not great over 6 rounds nowadays. He's always been a slow starter even back in the day..


That's what I am wondering, but Tony is far too nice a kid to say even if that was the case.

In the fight before Daws he went to Europe and got a draw with an unbeaten kid, so we know what that means.

If Eddie was to take an interest in him if he wins in Feb, I will cut him some slack :smile


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> That's what I am wondering, but Tony is far too nice a kid to say even if that was the case.
> 
> In the fight before Daws he went to Europe and got a draw with an unbeaten kid, so we know what that means.
> 
> If Eddie was to take an interest in him if he wins in Feb, I will cut him some slack :smile


Len lost that fight mate :good. Contentious decision although as big a fan of Len as i am the KD imo wasn't a KD. But a lot of stuff went on out there which was a disgrace.

I think Tony said on twitter that he felt he won. As you say a nice kid so i wouldn't not believe his case. Eddie uses the likes of Cassius Connor so i don't see why he shouldn't use Pace i agree cut the kid some slack Eddie :yep.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Len lost that fight mate :good. Contentious decision although as big a fan of Len as i am the KD imo wasn't a KD. But a lot of stuff went on out there which was a disgrace.
> 
> I think Tony said on twitter that he felt he won. As you say a nice kid so i wouldn't not believe his case. Eddie uses the likes of Cassius Connor so i don't see why he shouldn't use Pace i agree cut the kid some slack Eddie :yep.


I mean Tony went to Europe buddy, not Daws :good


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> I mean Tony went to Europe buddy, not Daws :good


Whoops sorry mate. Yeah that went under radar that's a excellent draw tbh..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

chris jenkins fighting a six rounder tonight against mark mckray which should be a decent keep busy fight. I hope he gets a big test on the selby undercard. 

Also one of the cameroonian boxers from the olympics who is now based with glyn rhodes is making his debut tomorrow night. he looks very tidy indeed, the one based in sunderland is a beast.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> That's a really good fight as long as Miles is prepared and willing to throw it down. He was beating Camacho before he fell apart and that was at a few days notice. Very good AM as well and has got some nice skills and decent pop and a style that will blend nicely with Simmons.


fight is off, simmons is on antibiotics for couple of weeks.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> fight is off, simmons is on antibiotics for couple of weeks.


Bollocks.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

And I meant,bollocks.as in 'that's a shame' not 'lying about illness'.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Just to let you know were planning our next show at the End of Febuary back at the Ravenscraig

http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=683245

Wont get a full list of opponents till the new year, but just getting it out there... Looking like its going to be a good night though!


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

decent bill in Birmingham last night. Was strictly a dinner show but theyd decided to open it up to standard tickets £30 without the dinner, a good 75% of the hall was standard seating with the tables in just one corner and the place was packed with a great atmosphear (especially for the main fight)

Lennox Clarke picked up his second win with a points win (4x3s) over the game Jody Meikle. Clarke looked sharp but credit to Meikle despite shifting some good shots never really looked in trouble.

Then Birmingham prospect Craig Cunningham took on felow unbeaten Marcus De Loux from Stoke. A 6-0 and 2-0 fighter getting in the ring is quite uncommon but if anything this was proof people really need to pay less attention to that '0' and make 4 rounders like this. An action packed fight Cunningham looked in control dropping De Loux in the 1st and 2nd but was then also put to the canvas himself in the 2nd. Although it did look more of a balance issue. Cunningham went on to win 39-37.

Michael Rooney then went on to outpoint Kristain Laight at light welter. Rooney looked sharp I don't know what weight he usually fights at but looked small at light welter, sure he could make lightweight for fights of more note.

Then came the main event Terry Carruthers v Jason Welborn for Carruthers' Light Middleweight Midlands Area Title as well as doubling as a British Title Eliminator. As expected the fight was a cracker too and frow action from the start. Carruthers seemed to be headed for a points win really based on work rate but the more hurtful shots did seem to come from Welborn. The fight turned around in the 6th when Carruthers was cut, he seemed to tire and Welborns meater shots seemed to be causing more problems. The fight was stopped by the doctor in the 8th due to Carruthers cut, a little harsh on Carruthers as he was still up on the score cards at the time although it did seem the tide was turning and was a very close fight.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Iain Butcher is next out on the 28/02/13 at Ravenscraig Sports hall, currently planned are *12 f*ights !

Anyone wanting tickets, drop me a line or add us on Twitter, @ProspectBoxing


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Alba said:


> Iain Butcher is next out on the 28/02/13 at Ravenscraig Sports hall, currently planned are *12 f*ights !
> 
> Anyone wanting tickets, drop me a line or add us on Twitter, @ProspectBoxing


Whoever came up with the flyer deserves a pat on the back.

Very smart.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Alba said:


> Iain Butcher is next out on the 28/02/13 at Ravenscraig Sports hall, currently planned are *12 f*ights !
> 
> Anyone wanting tickets, drop me a line or add us on Twitter, @ProspectBoxing


:rofl

Funny poster but '50/50' matches from start to finish is complete bollocks.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr A said:


> Might be heading a along to your show Alba, have to see how dates go but I'm trying to make it happen!





One to watch said:


> Chris (stainless) steel is a great nickname.





Alba said:


> More on our show , here is a wee competition to win a pair of tickets to Friday show! Would love to have run it through check hook but no one seems to reply to email
> 
> anyway here you go
> 
> http://news.boxrec.com/news/2013/win-tickets-and-t-shirts-fridays-prospect-boxing-bill-motherwell





BoxingAnalyst said:


> Farrag-Robinson in Bolton tonight, tasty little fight. Luke Blackledge fighting on the undercard, maybe a little 6 round warm up fight.





One to watch said:


> Whoever came up with the flyer deserves a pat on the back.
> 
> Very smart.


Glad you Approve mate !



BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl
> 
> Funny poster but '50/50' matches from start to finish is complete bollocks.


Take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

The latest Errol Johnson promoted show 'March Mayhem' confirmed for Walsall Town Hall Satuday 1st March

Details:http://firstclassboxing.com/march-mayhem-in-walsall/


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Friday show has sold out of £30, still a selection of £40 ones left.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMP!! Let's try and keep it going this time lads :good

Errol Johnson has a good show on the 28th.










http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=705185


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Also on the 28th Stefy Bull has a solid card.










http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=704353


----------



## maley (Jul 17, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> BUMP!! Let's try and keep it going this time lads :good
> 
> Errol Johnson has a good show on the 28th.
> 
> ...


Im going this show cant wait


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

maley said:


> Im going this show cant wait


Have fun mate, I'm sure you'll get value for money :good


----------



## maley (Jul 17, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Have fun mate, I'm sure you'll get value for money :good


Yeah couple of real . 50-50 fights really rate grant cunningham and my mate pearce normally gives u value for money toe to toe


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame about Mickey Heillet show tonight being cancelled at York Hall. 

A murder yesterday outside means police have closed off the centre as a part of the investigation.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Heard about this. Any idea who promoted it? Have a feeling it was unlicensed.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack McW said:


> Heard about this. Any idea who promoted it? Have a feeling it was unlicensed.


No idea mate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

bump

Steve Goodwin has 2 good headline fights coming up.

http://www.goodwinboxing.co.uk/events/post/fright-night/










Then on November 12th Smyle vs McKenzie


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Fascia and glazing cruiserweight fight cup


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack McW said:


> Fascia and glazing cruiserweight fight cup


Prestigious.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Prestigious.


Sounds it


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

Whatever happened to Left Jab Promotions?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Seeing as i just said about people supporting small hall shows..

I'm going to this show, was at Danny Maclaren's first show. A real up and coming promotion imho.

Anyways if you're from South London and fancy a Sunday evenings Boxing head down to Clapham Grand, St Johns Hill London SW11 1TT (opposite Clapham Junction station) for a night of Professional Boxing. A co-promotion with Steve Wraith.

*THE GRAND HOMECOMING







*

Wandsworth based professional boxer, Kirk Garvey who boasts a
100% winning record 7-0, fights for the Celtic Light Heavyweight Challenge Belt.

Local boxers all boasting winning records feature an exciting undercard
include Tooting welterweight Louis Adolphe 5-0, Roehampton's 'Mr Excitment'
Jamie Carley 1-0, Morden's super lightweight Craig Whyatt 8-3, and welterweight Tony Bange 2-0.

The boxing starts at 6pm.

Tickets £35.00 VIP tickets contact co promoter Danny MacLaren
on 078301 78104.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm going to the "back of the net" Goodwin show at York Hall on Nov 12th. Leon McKenzie headlines and Matthew Chanda (who may, or may not, be a relative of mine) fights for the vacant commonwealth bantamweight title.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Doyley10 said:


> I'm going to the "back of the net" Goodwin show at York Hall on Nov 12th. Leon McKenzie headlines and Matthew Chanda (who may, or may not, be a relative of mine) fights for the vacant commonwealth bantamweight title.


Same. Main event is sky sports undercard worthy.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Doyley10 said:


> I'm going to the "back of the net" Goodwin show at York Hall on Nov 12th. Leon McKenzie headlines and Matthew Chanda (who may, or may not, be a relative of mine) fights for the vacant commonwealth bantamweight title.


Yeah looks a good card that!.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Jack McW said:


> Same. Main event is sky sports undercard worthy.


Plus you get the opportunity to buy me a beer. It's a great day for you.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Larry Ekundayo is back in December boxing on a Steve Wraith/DKM promotion in Tolworth. 

Now with MGM Marbella..


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Doyley10 said:


> Plus you get the opportunity to buy me a beer. It's a great day for you.


Not boozing atm mate. But if you see a tall ginger bloke in a lacoste T-shirt say hello.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack McW said:


> Not boozing atm mate. But if you see a tall ginger bloke in a lacoste T-shirt say hello.


You know what shirt you are wearing next week?


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

One to watch said:


> You know what shirt you are wearing next week?


I will be wearing a Zambia football shirt.... so yes.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Jack McW said:


> Not boozing atm mate. But if you see a tall ginger bloke in a lacoste T-shirt say hello.


That sounds like a "you" problem. I'll have a beer ;-)


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

One to watch said:


> You know what shirt you are wearing next week?


Bought a new one other week. Been saving it for a night out.

#SadCuntYes

/

Doyley I will look out for you mate


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack McW said:


> Bought a new one other week. Been saving it for a night out.
> 
> #SadCuntYes
> 
> ...


No I'm not judging.

And your ginger? We are brothers now.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

One to watch said:


> No I'm not judging.
> 
> And your ginger? We are brothers now.


That's what's up.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack McW said:


> That's what's up.


Gingers got soul.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Sunny Edwards joins Larry Ekundayo on the December 9th card at Tolworth Recreation Centre.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Just saw on that Leon mckenzie bill,a local boxer to me who ive seen box and spar is featuring in his first step up.

Akeem Ennis brown known as 'riddy' is young,tall and slick with skills.he lacks power and has potential but I didn't see this coming so soon.

A 10 rounder v 11-0 freddy kiwitt.brown has only done 5 rounds once and only faced journeymen to reach 6-0.

Good match.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Just saw on that Leon mckenzie bill,a local boxer to me who ive seen box and spar is featuring in his first step up.
> 
> Akeem Ennis brown known as 'riddy' is young,tall and slick with skills.he lacks power and has potential but I didn't see this coming so soon.
> 
> ...


Running order:

http://www.goodwinboxing.co.uk/events/post/time-to-score/


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Doyley10 said:


> Running order:
> 
> http://www.goodwinboxing.co.uk/events/post/time-to-score/


Cheers.

English title eliminator as well.

Goodwin gives great value fair play.stacked card as Eddie would say.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Buzzing for this will be there for 5


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

On a side note, saw big ovil at a show yday in Birmingham and got a chance to see teak tough Kristian laight in action


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Otw the guy from your manor is impressive


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797573827794305024


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack McW said:


> Otw the guy from your manor is impressive


How did he get on? I can only find the mckenzie result.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

One to watch said:


> How did he get on? I can only find the mckenzie result.


He got the win and looked really impressive

Very quick on his feet, always moving gets in and out of range quickly

Long levers and fast straight punches with decent power, put the guy over in like the 5th

Seems to have a decent chin took a few big shots that whipped his head back but didn't seem phased

A lot stronger than his twiggish frame suggests

Main criticism is a poor defense. He seems to rely on his reflexes too much and just tries to dodge the shots/ lean back. This works at times, but his reflexes ain't as good as he thinks cos he shipped a few too many punches that he didn't really need to take. He could come unstuck against a real banger, but we will wait and see.

Definitely a TV fighter though. He'll make a very good addition to the competitive domestic light welter scene and he beats a lot of them based on what I saw last night.

/

On a side note, call me ignorant but I didn't know Gloucester had black folk haha

Also, on the way home in my bros car, we were caught up in traffic in brixton and saw Ian Lewison coming out of a Fried Chicken shop with what looked to be a large order at about 12.50 am. Glad to see he's taken the sport serious after the whyte defeat.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack McW said:


> He got the win and looked really impressive
> 
> Very quick on his feet, always moving gets in and out of range quickly
> 
> ...


I'm really pleased,he is a skilled kid.

Gloucester has a large Jamaican population.it really is multi cultural in the city,bit of a dump though really mate.

Lewison ha ha.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Morley's the kings of chicken :happy. 

Tbh that deserves a thread - Fighters and Food : Who've you seen and what were they eating?. 

Dillian Whyte in Greggs cracked me up.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

A few guys were clearly roided out their minds last night. Very unnatural physiques, one of them was a winner in one of the main fights.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack McW said:


> A few guys were clearly roided out their minds last night. Very unnatural physiques, one of them was a winner in one of the main fights.


The entrances looked good for small hall, was the storylines enough to make it a great night?.

Oh and were the fights any good?..


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> The entrances looked good for small hall, was the storylines enough to make it a great night?.
> 
> Oh and were the fights any good?..


There was a cracking atmosphere for Matty chanda v Micah. Chanda was the hometown boy and the hall was buzzing would have been a great story to see the east Londoner win, but it wasn't to be.

Don Charles has a cruiser called parpa, some muggy Greek Tyson clone from north London. Came to the ring in an ancient Greek war helmet, made for a decent entrance. Goodwin could build a decent feud between parpa and Spiros demetriou, battle of Athens in Tower Hamlets. I look forward to that potential storyline.

Highlight for me was sweet Caroline before McKenzie fight. Really got my blood pumping and in the mood for a monster domestic clash.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

How good is mckenzie?

He has done great to date even with his excellent gene pool obviously helping.

I used to rate him when he was at Norwich.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

One to watch said:


> How good is mckenzie?
> 
> He has done great to date even with his excellent gene pool obviously helping.
> 
> I used to rate him when he was at Norwich.


I've seen him 3 times he's a solid domestic operator. Last night's bout could have gone either way he bossed the second half or it with his jab and made a real mess of smyles eye. If it was a 12 rounder they may have called it off IMO, but as it was 10 they let it go on because it only started to look get bad from the 8th.

Smyle is awkward and strong as a bull, but he gassed midway through and slowed down a lot. He scored a knock down against McKenzie, but from where I was standing it was a slip and he was pushed through ropes more than anything. Not a fan of smyle, for a reason I wont explicitly state.

Unlucky night for Leon tbh, still got a lot to offer at this level. Maybe Goodwin can get them both at it again in a rematch.


----------



## duds33 (Jun 2, 2015)

Jack McW said:


> I've seen him 3 times he's a solid domestic operator. Last night's bout could have gone either way he bossed the second half or it with his jab and made a real mess of smyles eye. If it was a 12 rounder they may have called it off IMO, but as it was 10 they let it go on because it only started to look get bad from the 8th.
> 
> Smyle is awkward and strong as a bull, but he gassed midway through and slowed down a lot. He scored a knock down against McKenzie, but from where I was standing it was a slip and he was pushed through ropes more than anything. Not a fan of smyle, for a reason I wont explicitly state.
> 
> Unlucky night for Leon tbh, still got a lot to offer at this level. Maybe Goodwin can get them both at it again in a rematch.


How you score it jack?

had leon by two myself,was a close fight just thought Leon was the cleaner and classier work.And your right the knockdown was a joke and the sad thing is Leon wins the fight if that isn't scored.

Seen all of his fights as know him quite well and with callum smith stepping up in levels I would give him a good chance of winning the british especially as unusually for his age he is still improving and last night was definitely a career best performance.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

duds33 said:


> How you score it jack?
> 
> had leon by two myself,was a close fight just thought Leon was the cleaner and classier work.And your right the knockdown was a joke and the sad thing is Leon wins the fight if that isn't scored.
> 
> Seen all of his fights as know him quite well and with callum smith stepping up in levels I would give him a good chance of winning the british especially as unusually for his age he is still improving and last night was definitely a career best performance.


I didn't score it tbh was too engrossed with the fight and hype

However, I felt he did enough to nick it and had him winning pretty much all the second half of the fight.

The 96-94 to McKenzie seemed fairest to me, given that McKenzie did more damage and finished stronger

I was also impressed with Duane Jones grant who jus turned over from Queensbury, could see him getting a southern area title in the future at least

Akeem Ennis Brown was probably my fave fighter of the night though, will watch out for him from now on


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Goodwin should match up brown with rakeem noble. Brown would win that handily.

IMO noble isn't really cut out for the pros, saw him lose to a Croat last year who jus bullied him. He won't go much further than this. I noticed he was ringside for that fight and watching intently, so the matchup may well have been discussed already.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The board have ordered Rakeem Noble vs Siar Ozgul for Southern Area.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Right..

Got an e-mail yesterday the DKM/Steve Wraith Clapham Grand "Homecoming" show has been cancelled. Lot of fights have fallen through so all remaining fighters mow feature on their Tolworth show in December.

Larry Ekundayo is fighting Casey Blair on that bill, he is aiming for the Commonwealth title in 2017.










Craig Whyatt now fights on the Lenny Daws vs Yigit undercard at Westcroft Leisure Centre in Carshalton.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

So mick won the purse bids over Sauerland but has no tv?

Id like to see daws v yigit televised.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Shdhdhds no TV

Ffs mick


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Least he's hashtagging lads. 

#progress #newagepromotion


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Saw Goodwin saying he's got a TV deal with fight life TV, had a look on the sky planner but can't find it anywhere? anyone got any ideas? aha

I think they'll be showing this weekend's fight delayed as well


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800028002134261760


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

About as good a small hall show as you can get.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818889562537754624


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Big tings


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

So this Saturday sees one of the best domestic small trade fights you'll have this year between Dominic Akinlade and Nathan Gorman on a Tommy Dove show.

Akinlade is a late comer to the pro scene at aged 36 he has no time to hang around after suffering a shock points loss to Josh Sandland in what was supposed to of been a tune up vs a 1-0 fighter. That blip aside Akinlade was in fine form previously defeating the likes of Ali Adams, Tom Little and Adam Machaj.

Gorman is from a fighting family being a relative of the Fury's and of the great Bartley Gorman he comes from fighting stock and at aged 20 the Hatton Promotions man has already charged to an impressive 8-0 record albeit vs moderate opposition, Akinlade stands as his stiffest test yet.

Gorman is a compact box fighter who switches intelligently from head to body and clearly has traits of his taskmaster Hatton as he switches the angles inside. Akinlade is a exciting fighter who has a fantastic engine and willingness to compete and is able to grind and ride out the storms as witnessed against Machaj when he was hurt only to come back and stop the Lancashire man.

Gorman should win this imho but Akinlade will be a desperate man after losing to Sandland although judging by the Halifax fighters record he may well be one to look out for in the future. 

The undercard features a decent looking dust up between Kent's 5-0 Louis Greene and 7-1 Lee Gillespie of Salford. Also on the card is Cheznie Hawkins, Danny Cassius Connor and Prince Naseem's protégé Tony Bange.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Also Marco Antionio Barrera and Erik Morales are in South London tonight I've been told for a meet and greet. I just hope it's not two blokes from the local Tortilla....


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Wasnt nathaniel wilson meant to be on the undercard as well?


----------



## tom1080 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> So this Saturday sees one of the best domestic small trade fights you'll have this year between Dominic Akinlade and Nathan Gorman on a Tommy Dove show.
> 
> Akinlade is a late comer to the pro scene at aged 36 he has no time to hang around after suffering a shock points loss to Josh Sandland in what was supposed to of been a tune up vs a 1-0 fighter. That blip aside Akinlade was in fine form previously defeating the likes of Ali Adams, Tom Little and Adam Machaj.
> 
> ...


Cheznie Hawkins?!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

tom1080 said:


> Cheznie Hawkins?!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

tom1080 said:


> Cheznie Hawkins?!


The one and only


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Cassius Connor calling out the likes of Cardle and Barratt whilst boxing guys without a single win.

Oh dear Danny.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nathan Gorman beat Dominic Akinlade via a wide-ish decision tonight in Crystal Palace. Whilst it wasn't a barn burner it was an intriguing contest as Gorman opted to use his skills to manage the fight. Akinlade took his time opting to stalk Gorman. Gorman moves well, cute footwork and a guy who gives off an air of confidence and ring generalship that belies his years. 

He started to pick single counters as the fight went on, Dominic took his credit landed some nice right hands but he just couldn't get set to land big shots. Nathan constantly changed levels, range and even used smart smothering tactics. 

As both men tired Gorman started to push Akinlade back a bit more and land to head and body but it was a fight that never really sparked into life as Gorman just seemed a level above Dominic who has ultimately found his ceiling at Southern Area. 

I'm very impressed by Gorman's maturity and boxing ability. He has a bright future if matched well..


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Nathan Gorman beat Dominic Akinlade via a wide-ish decision tonight in Crystal Palace. Whilst it wasn't a barn burner it was an intriguing contest as Gorman opted to use his skills to manage the fight. Akinlade took his time opting to stalk Gorman. Gorman moves well, cute footwork and a guy who gives off an air of confidence and ring generalship that belies his years.
> 
> He started to pick single counters as the fight went on, Dominic took his credit landed some nice right hands but he just couldn't get set to land big shots. Nathan constantly changed levels, range and even used smart smothering tactics.
> 
> ...


Whilst I agree that he showed glimpses of his ability and I do think he's very prominent I also think he didn't show himself to be a level above at any point tonight really (even though I think he is, and definitely will be), he just nicked almost every round, so it would be wise to stick at a similar level for now even though he won wide. Hatton was right highlighting him as one to look put for though definitely, like you said he looks like a natural fighter. Only 11 amateur fights too right?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Whilst I agree that he showed glimpses of his ability and I do think he's very prominent I also think he didn't show himself to be a level above at any point tonight really (even though I think he is, and definitely will be), he just nicked almost every round, so it would be wise to stick at a similar level for now even though he won wide. Hatton was right highlighting him as one to look put for though definitely, like you said he looks like a natural fighter. Only 11 amateur fights too right?



His ring generalship and use of an intelligent jab was what made the fight easy for him. Easy as in controlling his biggest test without really going to next gear.

Being twenty years old and going into an opponents backyard and boxing a different fight to normal and executing it was very impressive imo.

I personally felt he was a level above. Why?. The veteran moves such as smothering Dominic as he moved forward, clinching after Dominic landed, sliding over to right to take right hand away from him.

I never felt rounds were being nicked he was controlling the fight whilst not being overly aggressive he negated Akinlade's advances.

I believe Nathan showed himself English title level where as Dominic accepted his fate towards the end. The fight wasn't really close more competitive but it was clear for me that Nathan had more gears but being only 20 did enough without risking it all.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Cassius Connor calling out the likes of Cardle and Barratt whilst boxing guys without a single win.
> 
> Oh dear Danny.


Hes proven hes above area level and around english so i dont see the problem with it tbh


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack McW said:


> Hes proven hes above area level and around english so i dont see the problem with it tbh


Nothing wrong with ambition anyway.he isn't calling out Anthony crolla and Luke Campbell,he is calling out a protected title holder and a near novice.


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

One to watch said:


> Nothing wrong with ambition anyway.he isn't calling out Anthony crolla and Luke Campbell,he is calling out a protected title holder and a near novice.


Check his last three opponents. Cardle v Barratt is bad enough.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Check his last three opponents. Cardle v Barratt is bad enough.


Yh dont think thats dannys fault tho tbh mate.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Check his last three opponents. Cardle v Barratt is bad enough.


Oh I don't think for one second he should get a shot,and he most likely won't ever.

But it is a dream of his obviously and it's not inconceivable.i always liked watching him when he was on Sky undercards.the evangelou bouts were really underrated.


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

One to watch said:


> Oh I don't think for one second he should get a shot,and he most likely won't ever.
> 
> But it is a dream of his obviously and it's not inconceivable.i always liked watching him when he was on Sky undercards.the evangelou bouts were really underrated.


Yeah remember them, first one was on The Bellew v Miranda undercard wasn't it? I think I remember Lee Purdy being on that show as well against an Argentinian with a very good record which didn't match his skills lol. Was a close fight I recall.

The rematch he battered and dropped him I think.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Yeah remember them, first one was on The Bellew v Miranda undercard wasn't it? I think I remember Lee Purdy being on that show as well against an Argentinian with a very good record which didn't match his skills lol. Was a close fight I recall.
> 
> The rematch he battered and dropped him I think.


I always liked Connor.

That group of Owen,boylan,goodjohn etc was pretty meh to me.but Connor despite his lack of power was entertaining.he won some and lost some but was always matched hard and gave everything.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Couple of good fights this weekend.

In Newport on Friday Robbie turley fights Bobby jenkinson for the vacant commenwealth title at super bantam.

And at York hall on Saturday Ben Jones fights Jason Cunningham at feather.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I saw Connor a few months ago at the Sutton vs Leeds game. He was looking overweight so he's done well to get weight down now he needs to stay on his job.


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

One to watch said:


> Couple of good fights this weekend.
> 
> In Newport on Friday Robbie turley fights Bobby jenkinson for the vacant commenwealth title at super bantam.
> 
> And at York hall on Saturday Ben Jones fights Jason Cunningham at feather.


Cunningham has moved up some weights ain't he. Super-Fly to Feather is a big jump.

Anyone know if Bowen v Devine for the English Super-Feather is still going ahead?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Cunningham has moved up some weights ain't he. Super-Fly to Feather is a big jump.
> 
> Anyone know if Bowen v Devine for the English Super-Feather is still going ahead?


Last i read Devine retired.


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Mandanda said:


> Last i read Devine retired.


So did I mate but he then took that statement off his social media and the bout is still listed on boxrec.

I also saw Carl Greaves still talking about it?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Cunningham has moved up some weights ain't he. Super-Fly to Feather is a big jump.
> 
> Anyone know if Bowen v Devine for the English Super-Feather is still going ahead?


Yep big jump.he was looking to fight between super feather and lightweight a month or so back as a lad I train with was offered a fight with him.

I thought it was an error but obviously not.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> And at York hall on Saturday Ben Jones fights Jason Cunningham at feather.


That is for featherweight commonwealth belt aswell.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> That is for featherweight commonwealth belt aswell.


Didn't know that mate.

The commenwealth title is a realistic target now for small hall promoters and English level fighters.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Didn't know that mate.
> 
> The commenwealth title is a realistic target now for small hall promoters and English level fighters.


Aye, only got confirmed last week. Jones was also offered Galahad fight but turned it down, looked like the Kid wanted Jones wbo ranking.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

SouthpawCounter said:


> So did I mate but he then took that statement off his social media and the bout is still listed on boxrec.
> 
> I also saw Carl Greaves still talking about it?


I haven't followed it to much tbh mate i just saw the news come up on my fb and was thinking ''what the hell?!''. Not like he's not doing well for himself so found it odd..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stefy Bull has a very good show on July 1st, about as good a small hall show you will see on paper would be great to see Boxnation pick this up.

http://boxrec.com/show/748154


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

A couple of days ago, Tamuka Mucha -- most known for stopping Erick Ochieng a couple of years ago -- had his unbeaten run stopped at 16, dropping a six-round decision (56-57) to former Olympian Serge Ambomo.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Ambomo looks a half decent fighter from what ive seen. Glad hes back, be interesting to see how he does.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> A couple of days ago, Tamuka Mucha -- most known for stopping Erick Ochieng a couple of years ago -- had his unbeaten run stopped at 16, dropping a six-round decision (56-57) to former Olympian Serge Ambomo.


Saw that on boxrec schedule and thought it was a tough 'keep busy'.good to see to be honest.

Great win for ambomo,Mucha can come again.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

dkos said:


> A couple of days ago, Tamuka Mucha -- most known for stopping Erick Ochieng a couple of years ago -- had his unbeaten run stopped at 16, dropping a six-round decision (56-57) to former Olympian Serge Ambomo.


glad Ambomo stopped his losing streak. Very capable fighter who can do something at domestic level given the chance. all his losses have been close and he's often let down by his balance & gets knocked down a bit


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Riidy akeem ennis brown fighting glenn foot for the english up in sunderland @One to watch


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack McW said:


> Riidy akeem ennis brown fighting glenn foot for the english up in sunderland @One to watch


Thanks mate,didn't know that.the lad who I work with the who trained with him has moved on to Errol Johnson.

But I do know that riddy has signed with MTK,so opportunities arise.

Hard fight that especially away,but he has a style that will make him competitive with most.


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

If you dont fancy Franks card tonight or seeing Smigga get his cunt kicked in then Steve Wood has a show in Manchester.Joe Murray headlining with Mark Heffron,Macauley McGowen,Ben Sheedy,Luke Evans and few others on aswell.

Live stream on vipboxing.tv


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Thanks mate,didn't know that.the lad who I work with the who trained with him has moved on to Errol Johnson.
> 
> But I do know that riddy has signed with MTK,so opportunities arise.
> 
> Hard fight that especially away,but he has a style that will make him competitive with most.


Yh from what i saw he can punch as well, despite what his record says. Surprised he only has one stoppage tbh.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack McW said:


> Yh from what i saw he can punch as well, despite what his record says. Surprised he only has one stoppage tbh.


I actually think that is his major weakness

As he goes up the levels that may hinder him.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

One to watch said:


> I actually think that is his major weakness
> 
> As he goes up the levels that may hinder him.


It may well be. When i saw him though he had the guy on the floor and was whipping his head back all night. Made me think he had a fair bit of pop and snap to his shots. But maybe his opposition was jus chinny.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack McW said:


> It may well be. When i saw him though he had the guy on the floor and was whipping his head back all night. Made me think he had a fair bit of pop and snap to his shots. But maybe his opposition was jus chinny.


He has long levers and so can hurt especially to the body,but as he goes up in levels he will need to stop people coming forward and I'm not sure he can do that.

Still he is very young so can get more powerful and will go up in weight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack McW said:


> Riidy akeem ennis brown fighting glenn foot for the english up in sunderland @One to watch


Only a five week turn around for Foot, who had a tough fight with Bowes. Surprised if it happens on July 1st


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kirk Garvey (8-1) vs Sam Smith (4-0) in a Southern Area LHW title eliminator on Friday 22nd September at the Westcroft Leisure Centre in Carshalton. 

Lenny Daws, Louis Adolphe, Tony Bange, Chris Kongo and Tom Little also on the bill.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946829416935641089


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Not a bad fight that to be fair.

Hard to know where either are at.

Barrett v Fagan and Cunningham v Economides are very solid supports.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Worst poster ive seen lol


----------

